# Traffic Droid will be on a new channel 4 program



## Soup890 (23 May 2014)

It's called the Complainers. Damn this brother is making some power moves. 

He must have a big fan base for a TV producer to take note of his success. 

I wish him all the best.


----------



## oldfatfool (23 May 2014)

Is Mathew his co-star?


----------



## Soup890 (23 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3097405, member: 259"]I'm watching Peppa Pig that night.

When is it on by the way?[/QUOTE]
Dunno


----------



## Cuchilo (23 May 2014)

How do I become a brother ?


----------



## Soup890 (23 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> How do I become a brother ?


hulk hogan called me it


----------



## gaz (23 May 2014)

My understanding of the TV show is that it is about TFL and the people that complain to them.
I guess that when the production company asked who complains the most to them, his name was said.

Probably worth a watch.


----------



## glenn forger (23 May 2014)

It's about people who complain, they just showed the trailer, looks like droid will be held up to gentle ridicule.


----------



## jarlrmai (23 May 2014)




----------



## wiggydiggy (23 May 2014)

gaz said:


> My understanding of the TV show is that it is about TFL and the people that complain to them.
> I guess that when the production company asked who complains the most to them, his name was said.
> 
> Probably worth a watch.



Not really lol He's a bit of a twonk.....

Any chance of SC50 soon BTW


----------



## gaz (24 May 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Not really lol He's a bit of a twonk.....
> 
> Any chance of SC50 soon BTW


working on it. Will be a big one.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (24 May 2014)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-complainers/episode-guide


----------



## jonny jeez (24 May 2014)

Its going to be a disaster for cyclist "relations"


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2014)

More 'car crash' TV that will do cyclists no favours.


----------



## simon the viking (24 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> More 'car crash' TV that will do cyclists no favours.


I watch 'Police interceptors' etc thinking waht a T**t that driver was why didn't he just stop rather than try to outrun a BMW police car in a Corsa.... Oh because he's higher than most window cleaners ...... It makes me feel smug that I....
A - Cycle a lot
B - Have more than 2 brain cells


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2014)

I really do hope they show Traffic Droids vid, the one where he get's out his ruler and measures the distance between him and the car. The comedy value would be gold.


----------



## simon the viking (24 May 2014)

I want to see how long that stick with the rear facing camera really is......


----------



## wiggydiggy (24 May 2014)

Judging by the sceenshot for Episode 2 which is a slightly comedic fighting shot between the complainee and the complainer







I'm guessing the other episodes will feature people who perhaps know they are taking the piss a little, unlike TD who is on a "Mission from LycraCity to set the worlds rights wrong for cycling"?7

"who confronts his council with a camera strapped to his body, and whose unresolved dispute with Kirklees council has been ongoing since 1988."

My council! I'm watching this if only to see if recognize anything.....

EDIT

Actually, its not all about that twonk. Full synopsis:

"
This episode goes inside the complaints department of Transport for London. With over a million more people in the capital than 10 years ago, the city's roads are fit to burst, and a new generation of complainers are turning up the heat.

The programme follows the back-and-forth between TfL and London's super-complainers, including an obsessive tweeter and a cyclist who deploys a strange array of tools to defend his position on the road, including seven bike-mounted cameras.

At TfL, one call handler has built a special relationship with a persistent customer, and the programme meets a bus driver who's sent on a course known as 'the naughty boys club'."

Lol at the naughty boy bus driver, and given they mention his tools I have high hopes for the 'measuring stick video' to be used.

This is gonna be fun






Look out TD, there's a motorbike behind you!


----------



## Black Country Ste (24 May 2014)

I was approached to take part in this. They weren't even afforded the courtesy of a reply.


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2014)

Black Country Ste said:


> I was approached to take part in this. They weren't even afforded the courtesy of a reply.




Good for you.
Some people are more hungry for their 5 minutes then others.


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2014)

Smashing... I'm so pleased that he's being given another platform for his misguided attempts to police the streets of London.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 May 2014)

Black Country Ste said:


> I was approached to take part in this. They weren't even afforded the courtesy of a reply.



I wasn't even afforded the courtesy of an approach, who do I complain to?


----------



## Colin B (24 May 2014)

One day my dreams of traffic droid the musical will happen


----------



## downfader (24 May 2014)

I see the snide remarks about TD are still going on.. as I said before - how many of you have engaged and tried to make things safer, better, with your local councils etc? He is doing it from a good place even if he's an eccentric. 

How many of you went on a Space4Cycling ride? Joined a cycling body? I know some of you have and I'm not getting at you but the same names pop up time and time again. 

Sadly from what I hear today this new program is going to trivialise road rage. I havent heard anything good about it yet and I find that worrying after the previous BBC "war" thing... We've already dropped in number in the past year, it would take a monumental effort to make cycling the everyman it should be.


----------



## Colin B (24 May 2014)

downfader said:


> I see the snide remarks about TD are still going on.. as I said before - how many of you have engaged and tried to make things safer, better, with your local councils etc? He is doing it from a good place even if he's an eccentric.
> 
> How many of you went on a Space4Cycling ride? Joined a cycling body? I know some of you have and I'm not getting at you but the same names pop up time and time again.
> 
> Sadly from what I hear today this new program is going to trivialise road rage. I havent heard anything good about it yet and I find that worrying after the previous BBC "war" thing... We've already dropped in number in the past year, it would take a monumental effort to make cycling the everyman it should be.


Are you serious I'm having a laugh I don't give a monkies if traffic droid enters the Eurovision song contest . What is it with this place you try to have a giggle then get called snide . I'll tell you what pal I won't bother posting on here then I can't be accused of being snide enjoy your forum ppl too much bollox on here for my liking


----------



## Hip Priest (24 May 2014)

downfader said:


> I see the snide remarks about TD are still going on.. as I said before - how many of you have engaged and tried to make things safer, better, with your local councils etc? He is doing it from a good place even if he's an eccentric.
> 
> How many of you went on a Space4Cycling ride? Joined a cycling body? I know some of you have and I'm not getting at you but the same names pop up time and time again.
> 
> Sadly from what I hear today this new program is going to trivialise road rage. I havent heard anything good about it yet and I find that worrying after the previous BBC "war" thing... We've already dropped in number in the past year, it would take a monumental effort to make cycling the everyman it should be.



This programme is likely to turn poor old Droid into a national laughing stock, which is terribly sad. If only he'd listened to constructive criticism from others, instead of people like you egging him on, he might've modified his behaviour a bit and not ended up in Channel 4 freakshow land.


----------



## downfader (24 May 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> This programme is likely to turn poor old Droid into a national laughing stock, which is terribly sad. If only he'd listened to constructive criticism from others, instead of people like you egging him on, he might've modified his behaviour a bit and not ended up in Channel 4 freakshow land.



I've not egged him on. Where he's been wrong (and I've noticed) I have said, as have Gaz and a few others. He's coming from a position of PTSD in the same way parents that outburst with "helmet laws, now!": he feels he's being active on a problem. Some of his complaints have been legit.


----------



## Hip Priest (24 May 2014)

downfader said:


> I've not egged him on. Where he's been wrong (and I've noticed) I have said, as have Gaz and a few others. He's coming from a position of PTSD in the same way parents that outburst with "helmet laws, now!": he feels he's being active on a problem. Some of his complaints have been legit.



Sorry df, I was unnecessarily narky there.


----------



## downfader (24 May 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> Sorry df, I was unnecessarily narky there.


Its ok. I just want people to understand that some people are complicated through no fault of their own.


----------



## Hip Priest (24 May 2014)

I totally agree with that point, and I'm sympathetic to Droid. I just think this programme could backfire horribly on him. They're equating him with the sort of person who spends all day on the phone to call centres kicking off about nothing.


----------



## wiggydiggy (24 May 2014)

downfader said:


> I see the snide remarks about TD are still going on.. as I said before - how many of you have engaged and tried to make things safer, better, with your local councils etc? Yes I have He is doing it from a good place even if he's an eccentric.
> 
> How many of you went on a Space4Cycling ride? I was going to, but then instead donated my day to a different charity.  Joined a cycling body? Have been in two, now just one. I know some of you have and I'm not getting at you but the same names pop up time and time again.
> 
> Sadly from what I hear today this new program is going to trivialise road rage. I havent heard anything good about it yet and I find that worrying after the previous BBC "war" thing... We've already dropped in number in the past year, it would take a monumental effort to make cycling the everyman it should be.



What have you heard? The synopsis of the program to me reads like TD will be 1 person of several featured who serially complain to TFL, nothing to do with trivializing road rage and not cycling specific like the BBC program previously.

I'm quite looking forward to it myself


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2014)

downfader said:


> I've not egged him on. Where he's been wrong (and I've noticed) I have said, as have Gaz and a few others. He's coming from a position of PTSD in the same way parents that outburst with "helmet laws, now!": he feels he's being active on a problem. Some of his complaints have been legit.



If he's suffering from a mental health issue as serious as PTSD then why on earth have his friends and family not advised him to steer well clear of what will almost certainly be an exploitative "laugh at the weirdo" programme? Isn't the fallout likely to have further implications?


----------



## downfader (24 May 2014)

AndyRM said:


> If he's suffering from a mental health issue as serious as PTSD then why on earth have his friends and family not advised him to steer well clear of what will almost certainly be an exploitative "laugh at the weirdo" programme? Isn't the fallout likely to have further implications?


I'm not saying he has health issues, I'm saying he had a bad thing happen and wants to feel he's made a difference. Or at least thats the impression I get when I've chatted to him via youtube/twitter


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2014)

downfader said:


> I'm not saying he has health issues, I'm saying he had a bad thing happen and wants to feel he's made a difference. Or at least thats the impression I get when I've chatted to him via youtube/twitter



You sort of are when you say he's coming at things from a position of PTSD.


----------



## glenn forger (27 May 2014)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/acti...yclist-fighting-for-justice-on-our-roads.html


----------



## JoeyB (27 May 2014)

I saw this advertised the other night, my comment to the wife after seeing a clip of the cyclist (who I now understand to be Traffic Droid?) was that he was going to give cyclists even more of a bad rep....


----------



## PK99 (27 May 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> I totally agree with that point, and I'm sympathetic to Droid. I just think this programme could backfire horribly on him. They're equating him with the sort of person who spends all day on the phone to call centres *kicking off about nothing*.



from lots of his videos that just about sums him up!


----------



## Beebo (27 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/acti...yclist-fighting-for-justice-on-our-roads.html


An interesting and well balanced article, shame the comments below have already turned into the usual nonsense!


----------



## Beebo (27 May 2014)

Oh dear! He has made it to the Daily Mail as well, the comments section will go into melt down!


----------



## subaqua (27 May 2014)

he made page 3 of the metro today too. have had a steady stream of eejits coming to my desk all day.

oh and colinb from manchester. as flounces go that wasn't even a 5/10 . don't let the door hit you on way out


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2014)

I can't see this ending well.


----------



## J.Primus (27 May 2014)

Just noticed this was in the Mail and was wondering if anyone had noticed. Just what London cyclists need is another unhinged manic representing us. Why don't these shows ever find some of the road raging taxi drivers and follow them around for a bit for a touch of balance.


----------



## gaz (27 May 2014)

J.Primus said:


> Just noticed this was in the Mail and was wondering if anyone had noticed. Just what London cyclists need is another unhinged manic representing us. Why don't these shows ever find some of the road raging taxi drivers and follow them around for a bit for a touch of balance.


Another? Are you saying there is more than one now


----------



## AndyPeace (27 May 2014)

Why do it? He hinders his own cause, watchers will mock him and his campaign. All publicity is not good Traffic Droid!


----------



## John the Monkey (27 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> I can't see this ending well.



It's on channel 4, in the 9pm slot. I'm sure it will be a serious look at the topic, and that any delicate issues will be handled with the utmost sensitivity.


----------



## downfader (27 May 2014)

J.Primus said:


> Just noticed this was in the Mail and was wondering if anyone had noticed. Just what London cyclists need is another unhinged manic representing us. Why don't these shows ever find some of the road raging taxi drivers and follow them around for a bit for a touch of balance.



Because in the media's mind WE'RE the eccentric ones, the ones who mingle with motorcars, and often the most vocal of the public about all road safety issues. I also think they want clickbait and any minority group can be exploited for that. 

Choosing a raging motorist is easy. Challenging them is not - they've also been exploited as stories about fuel costs and traffic jams sell newspapers. That is their customer base and the customer is always right, even if you've helped mould them so...


----------



## Colin B (27 May 2014)

subaqua said:


> he made page 3 of the metro today too. have had a steads stream of eejits coming to my desk all day.
> 
> oh and colinb from manchester. as flounces go that wasn't even a 5/10 . don't let the door hit you on way out


f
Bit to old for flouncing pal , but your entitled to your opinion and I'll even let you flex your muscles and play keyboard warrior too if it so pleases you fool.


----------



## hennbell (27 May 2014)

Some one has got to get this up on you tube for me. I enjoy it when he gives out red cards for offences.


----------



## wiggydiggy (27 May 2014)

subaqua said:


> he made page 3 of the metro today too. have had a steady stream of eejits coming to my desk all day.
> 
> oh and colinb from manchester. as flounces go that wasn't even a 5/10 . don't let the door hit you on way out



Yup! Opened my paper and had that lunatic staring at me, should put a warning on the cover like they do when there's a picture of a spider lol

I have pointed a couple people at tonights program. To be fair I said "there is a cyclist on it you have to see" so they form their own opinion, rather than saying "there's a mentalist nutjob on their giving cyclists a bad name" which is what I wanted to really say

I think that's my issue to be honest, the idiots are the ones that make then news and TV when I know people who achieve more improving cycling who barely get a word in.



hennbell said:


> Some one has got to get this up on you tube for me. I enjoy it when he gives out red cards for offences.



Does 4od (4 on demand) work abroad?


----------



## subaqua (27 May 2014)

Colin B said:


> f
> Bit to old for flouncing pal , but your entitled to your opinion and I'll even let you flex your muscles and play keyboard warrior too if it so pleases you fool.


oh the utter irony


----------



## downfader (27 May 2014)

Beebo said:


> Oh dear! He has made it to the Daily Mail as well, the comments section will go into melt down!


Still waiting for Anonymous to hack that appalling, immoral website...


----------



## Colin B (27 May 2014)

subaqua said:


> oh the utter irony


Look I don't know what your point is and tbh I don't really care , but do me a favour make it and move on . If you've got a problem with me then let me know and then carry on to your next argument . Honestly do you actually enjoy this sort of shoot because to me your just acting like a prat getting involved in something that was nothing to do with you in the first place so get of your chest whatever it is then do me a favour and and crawl back under the rock you came from eh .


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2014)

Children , please leave any personal spats out of the forum.


----------



## Colin B (27 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Children , please leave any personal spats out of the forum.


Fair enough bud , fine by me my apologies


----------



## Colin B (27 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Children , please leave any personal spats out of the forum.


Fair enough bud , fine by me my apologies


----------



## Sore Thumb (27 May 2014)

Oh dear.


----------



## mickle (27 May 2014)

He's bloody brilliant 

His saddle's too high though and not level though. Tsk.


----------



## subaqua (27 May 2014)

Oh FFS . really hope its a good commute tomorrow. and London is not "extreme" 

I feel a Brian Blessed moment coming


----------



## djb1971 (27 May 2014)

Did he jump a red light when they started to interview him on the roadside?


----------



## gw1 (27 May 2014)

As a motorist……i hear a lot of your members moaning now . the guy that appeared on the channel 4 program called complainers has done the cycling community no good at all in my eyes. i find it hard to understand a lot of cyclists at the best of times when given a safe cycle path to cycle on they continually use the road, maybe someone can tell me why. but the chap that calls himself "traffic droid" should be re named "traffic haemorrhoid" he's a pain in the R's……..a yet to be converted motorist


----------



## glenn forger (27 May 2014)

Some ignorance of safe cycling from the TFL bods there "Why's he in the middle of the road?" He's not, he's in the middle, straight on lane.


----------



## Cycling Dan (27 May 2014)

When's the programme on?


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (27 May 2014)

Getting all sorts of offers now... https://twitter.com/SharnaLane/status/471390234827976704


----------



## Sore Thumb (27 May 2014)

I thought that. He's come across as completely OTT, so much so that I get the impression that he is not taken seriously.


----------



## glenn forger (27 May 2014)

*TrafficDroid* @SonOfTheWinds · 5m
#TheComplainers I am amazed how the TFL fail to grasp the concept of lane choice and why I ride central


I JUST SAID THAT.


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2014)

He is such a nice bloke.


----------



## Sore Thumb (27 May 2014)

Australia, only if you wear a helmet.


----------



## glenn forger (27 May 2014)

They won't fly him to Australia, they'll do a video link. He was reading that definition of symbiosis at the end.


----------



## subaqua (27 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> They won't fly him to Australia, they'll do a video link. He was reading that definition of symbiosis at the end.


last time I checked we were all the same species .


----------



## Hip Priest (27 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> As a motorist……i hear a lot of your members moaning now . the guy that appeared on the channel 4 program called complainers has done the cycling community no good at all in my eyes. i find it hard to understand a lot of cyclists at the best of times when given a safe cycle path to cycle on they continually use the road, maybe someone can tell me why. but the chap that calls himself "traffic droid" should be re named "traffic haemorrhoid" he's a pain in the R's……..a yet to be converted motorist



Hi gw1. I'm in Newcastle Upon Tyne too. A lot of the time, these cycle paths are actually 'shared use' paths, to be shared between cyclists, dog-walkers, pedestrians, people pushing prams...etc The recommended max speed on such paths is about 12-14mph (I think), so often you'll find quicker cyclists prefer to use the road instead, for the safety of all parties. This is of course completely legal.


----------



## Downward (27 May 2014)

Blimey glad the cyclist hate isn't bad up here in the Midlands.


----------



## jdtate101 (27 May 2014)

He does come across as massively eccentric and well meaning but like the TFL bloke at the end I do question some of his methods. Overall I think it was probably a fair representation of him. I also thought it was good they showed him taking a RLJ to task too.

I tell thee what though, I could never be one of those call centre people..I'd lose my rag in 5mins flat with some of those loonies.


----------



## jonny jeez (27 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> As a motorist……i hear a lot of your members moaning now . the guy that appeared on the channel 4 program called complainers has done the cycling community no good at all in my eyes. i find it hard to understand a lot of cyclists at the best of times when given a safe cycle path to cycle on they continually use the road, maybe someone can tell me why. but the chap that calls himself "traffic droid" should be re named "traffic haemorrhoid" he's a pain in the R's……..a yet to be converted motorist


Gw1.

Since you have already joined the debate...and the forum, take a moment to look around and you will find very clear answers to your questions (especially in the commuting section). If that fails, you will find city cycling guides posted on the forum that will help your research still further.

I commend you for coming in and asking, rather than just jumping to a conclusion based on limited knowledge...we are all guilty of that sometimes.

But, rather than just answer your questions, i suspect you will gain a lot more by "finding" the answers here for yourself and in doing so, you may find out a lot more to boot.

I hope that helps.

J

Oh and PS, i suspect a lot of our members...which you are now one...will agree with your view of "son of the wind" or traffic droid...or whichever way we should address him. Whilst he is a distinct personality, not all of us are comforted by his approach.


----------



## Luke Redpath (27 May 2014)

Well I hope Lewis has thick skin. He's taking a shitload of abuse on Twitter right now, a lot of it directly after people figured out his username. I have mixed feelings about him; I find him overly confrontational some of the time and cringe every time the red card or ruler comes out, but I think his heart is in the right place. 

He's certainly eccentric and doesn't deserve the level of abuse he is getting - people threatening to run him over or wishing death on him - but I suppose you should expect that if you choose to put yourself on national TV.


----------



## Hip Priest (27 May 2014)

I thought it was a fair representation. He came across as an over-the-top eccentric, but also as a nice bloke, which I think is probably about right. He was certainly more likeable than that Mr Bott fella. Miserable old sod.


----------



## Luke Redpath (27 May 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> I thought it was a fair representation. He came across as an over-the-top eccentric, but also as a nice bloke, which I think is probably about right. He was certainly more likeable than that Mr Bott fella. Miserable old sod.



The interview with the guy from TFL was interesting; when asked if he had thought about toning down a bit, his response was to ask if he should start giving out flowers. He sees things as black and white. He needs to realise you can be polite but firm and still make your point.

The editing made him come across worse than he really is though I think. The final clip of him losing it with the bus driver at the end was a perfect example. I remember that video. It was some pretty shocking driving from the bus driver and I note that Droid doesn't often lose his temper like that. He seem genuinely quite upset to me. Not that you'd know from the 2 seconds of context shown in the show. 

Now I don't expect somebody to remain calm if they've almost been squashed by a bus but he seems to be just as confrontational over much more minor infractions.

I really wish he'd lose that stupid red card though.


----------



## Glow worm (27 May 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> Gw1.
> 
> Since you have already joined the debate...and the forum, take a moment to look around and you will find very clear answers to your questions (especially in the commuting section). If that fails, you will find city cycling guides posted on the forum that will help your research still further.
> 
> ...



I admire your patience with these half-wits JJ but I CBA!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 May 2014)

Glow worm said:


> I admire your patience with these half-wits JJ but I CBA!



so why be rude rather than just ignore them?

They have come on asking a genuine question from a position of not knowing the answer, they're not jabbing a finger in our chests saying 'get off my road' and get confronted with you telling them to Foxtrot Oscar and calling them a halfwit.

no wonder we get an aggressive nobber reputation is it.


----------



## Sara_H (27 May 2014)

I like Traffic Droid. He seems a nice, if not eccentric chap.


----------



## djb1971 (27 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3103852, member: 9609"]I think he did too  so funny ...

And if you are reading this mr Traffic Droid - a big big *LIKE* from me - keep up the good work.[/QUOTE]
He was too busy waffling he turned and rode off, through a red


----------



## glenn forger (27 May 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> so why be rude rather than just ignore them?
> .



It's a bit rude to attack cyclists by inventing safety statistics to try to portray cyclists using the road as being reckless. Dishonest too.


----------



## AndyRM (27 May 2014)

That could have been a lot worse. TD should take on board Gareth from TfL's advice though. And learn how to fasten a helmet.

I'd like to think that he ran a red as a joke.


----------



## jonny jeez (27 May 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> Hi gw1. I'm in Newcastle Upon Tyne too. A lot of the time, these cycle paths are actually 'shared use' paths, to be shared between cyclists, dog-walkers, pedestrians, people pushing prams...etc The recommended max speed on such paths is about 12-14mph (I think), so often you'll find quicker cyclists prefer to use the road instead, for the safety of all parties. This is of course completely legal.


Agreed.

However much stronger reasons exist for deliberately ignoring cycle lanes.

I am hoping gw1 will find uncover these form him/herself.


----------



## KneesUp (27 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> i find it hard to understand a lot of cyclists at the best of times when given *a safe cycle path* to cycle on they continually use the road,



Where is it, this cycle path of which you speak? There is only one cycle path on my commute, and it is only about half a mile long. However, in that short distance they've crammed in the following 'features'


a footpath alongside it that isn't marked clearly, so the cycle path if used by pedestrians
a very narrow bridge that is shared with pedestrians and cyclists going the other way and is just before two corners that are so tight you cannot ride a bike around them at more than walking speed

a bit where you are supposed to dismount for about 60 metres because that bit is all pavement for no apparent reason
a bit where you emerge onto a road just after a corner you can't see around
crossing one road takes three sets of lights which are not phased so you can do it in one (or even two) goes, with refuges shared with cyclists going the other way and pedestrians
crossing the other road takes two sets of lights, also not phased properly so you have to stop in the middle
they cycle path disappears altogether just before the second crossing so you have a choice of getting off, cycling on the pavement or going the wrong way up a one way street
You're right that it'd be madness to use the road where people in tons of metal don't care for cyclists if safe paths existed. But largely they don't.


----------



## MadMulberry (28 May 2014)

In an attempt to get this thread back on topic, I just finished watching the program. The Droid does come across as a bit of a nutjob, not too extreme, but quite eccentric. Interesting how the complaints are dealt with by TfL. Seems very professional.


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 May 2014)

Well the show wasnt quite as interesting as I hoped, I actually preferred the sections inside the offices of the various companies and watching how they deal with 
things.

Some TD quotes:

"its like a guerrilla warfare" and "justice will be done, we will prevail" - TD, losing track of what he's doing somewhat.

"that is pathetic" - TD in response to TFLs advice to look out for each other.

"London is extreme" - TD, in response to riding a bike through london.

"Call me traffic droid" - TD as his official name when making a complaint

"crazy farking nut" - Shopowner's opinion although he does like him also.

"In a way I'm like Jesus, suffering for all the cyclists but some do not appreciate it" - TD. 

He sees himself as some sort of crusader standing up for the cause but he's a raving nutjob when he gets on his bike. Waving his sticks about (I'm so glad they got that in there) and flashing red cards, he does *nothing* for cycling by behaving like that.

Off the bike he started to come over as not so bad, seeing him editing videos, talking about why he started but then he starts ranting about having someones 'balls for breakfast' and loses all sense of credibility. He goes especially booloo batshit crazy at that bus at the end, he's achieving nothing for no one behaving like that.

"your point gets hidden by the way your trying to deliver your message" - TFL. 

Couldnt have put it better.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

As expected, it isn't developing well for him. Really doesn't do any favours to cyclists at all.


----------



## outlash (28 May 2014)

I wonder how many epileptics had seizures when looking at his strobe light helmet? Much like Mr. Bott and the lady who thought she can do what she likes on Twitter (moaning about the 104 bus etc etc), he has issues that clearly need addressing. They think they're getting their message across, the general public think they're a bit mental.


Tony.


----------



## ScotiaLass (28 May 2014)

I didn't watch it but my ex rang me to tell me about 'the cyclist nutter' on the tv programme he was watching.


----------



## GrasB (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> i find it hard to understand a lot of cyclists at the best of times when given a safe cycle path to cycle on they continually use the road, maybe someone can tell me why. but the chap that calls himself "traffic droid" should be re named "traffic haemorrhoid" he's a pain in the R's……..a yet to be converted motorist


What speed do you consider 'safe' when riding within inches of pedestrians with small children & pets? a touch faster than brisk walk - 5mph? double that maybe - 10mph? how about 15mph? Or possibly the domain of the rapid cyclist 20mph?


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Foxtrot Oscar!


thank you Glow worm for your comments……. You are probably the reason motorists get annoyed at cyclists My question and comments were meant seriously. I could go into a rant and would have no doubt if seeing you face to face things would be a lot different. all i can say to you SIR is Have a nice day i do hope you don't get a puncture on your way to work and if you do i hope its not raining


----------



## jarlrmai (28 May 2014)

As predicted got into work today and everyone is talking about the droid to me.


----------



## benb (28 May 2014)

Haven't watched it yet, but I think the world is a more interesting place with him in it.


----------



## Leodis (28 May 2014)

TD "I am like the new Jesus" (or words to that effect).


----------



## Spinney (28 May 2014)

benb said:


> Haven't watched it yet, but I think the world is a more interesting place with him in it.


Isn't that what Hannibal Lecter said about Clarice Starling...??


----------



## mangid (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> As a motorist……i hear a lot of your members moaning now . the guy that appeared on the channel 4 program called complainers has done the cycling community no good at all in my eyes. i find it hard to understand a lot of cyclists at the best of times when given a safe cycle path to cycle on they continually use the road, maybe someone can tell me why. but the chap that calls himself "traffic droid" should be re named "traffic haemorrhoid" he's a pain in the R's……..a yet to be converted motorist



As a driver how do you know the cycle path is safe ? 

It's only a small minority of drivers that cause the complaints. Great ride in this morning with many nice moments as drivers gave way to me, and I gave way to them, nice waves and smiles all round. Then on this wide stretch of road (limited to 50)

http://goo.gl/ro8932

as I'm trundling along at maybe 24mph a car hoots at me, why? I look around trying to see what the issue is, but everything seems fine. Catch him up in the traffic jam maybe 400m further up the road, and ask him why he was trying to attract my attention. Apparently it was to let me know there was a cycle path, and that I would be safer there. Really? Is that really what he thought? I'll hoot at this cyclist to let him know there's a 'safer' route. Or was he just a bully thinking that cyclists shouldn't be on the road. I know which I think at this moment, but I also know that not all drivers are like him.

I've tried the cycle path once or twice, and I prefer the road, even with the occasional bullying incidents.


----------



## Shaun (28 May 2014)

*General reminder:* please be civil and don't make personal comments towards other members. If you disagree, be constructive in your reply, _not_ dismissive or disrespectful.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Glow worm (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> i do hope you don't get a puncture on your way to work and if you do i hope its not raining



Schwalbe Marathon Plus pal- not a problem. Lovely dry ride in thanks, whizzing past all the numpties stuck in their stationary cages queuing for miles on end . And I haven't paid my road tax!


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

I did think that Droid's torches were over the top as he directed them directly at a drivers face. All I can think is this show just promotes his you tube channel and the advertising cash he gets from it. That's what he came here to do, and did not contribute to the overall 'cycling community' within here.

He is quite aggressive having seen a number of his videos. His road skills also need some serious work. As for PTSD, what ever. I've been in far worse scuffles with vehicles on numerous occasions, and crashed a fair few times without cars help, and I've not gone out and bought 5 or more cameras, air horns, measuring sticks etc. My priority is to ride to work with as good a run as possible - i.e. enjoyable.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Schwalbe Marathon Plus pal- not a problem. Lovely dry ride in thanks, whizzing past all the numpties stuck in their stationary cages queuing for miles on end . And I haven't paid my road tax!



Oi did you not see Shaun's posts. Drop the little digs. As for Marathons, you know my views !!


----------



## Hip Priest (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> thank you Glow worm for your comments……. You are probably the reason motorists get annoyed at cyclists My question and comments were meant seriously. I could go into a rant and would have no doubt if seeing you face to face things would be a lot different. all i can say to you SIR is Have a nice day i do hope you don't get a puncture on your way to work and if you do i hope its not raining



Several people, including myself, took the the time to respond to your question politely. Yet you've chosen to address the one person who was rude.

This suggests that perhaps you aren't the disinterested seeker of knowledge I thought you were.


----------



## Spinney (28 May 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> Several people, including myself, took the the time to respond to your question politely. Yet you've chosen to address the one person who was rude.
> 
> This suggests that perhaps you aren't the disinterested seeker of knowledge I thought you were.


Let's give him/her the benefit of the doubt for now...


----------



## jarlrmai (28 May 2014)

In my opinion Trafficdroid's OTT measures are the "natural" extension of the excuses he's been given where he's had reports of dangerous driving not dealt with.

He's like a (probably) non intentional satire of the state of how cyclists are dealt with by society

Droid has the lights so people cant say they didn't see him.
Droid has all the different cameras because he's been told that the footage wasn't good enough, or that they can't see who the driver was, or they can't prove that he was the cyclist in the footage hence the front pole camera.
The ruler, probably been told it wasn't "that close." I've seen another cyclist with a Raspberry Pi and an ultrasonic distance measurer on the the back.
The red card was to stop the pointless debates/arguments that leads to evidence/incidents getting dismissed because you said a swearword.


----------



## Gixxerman (28 May 2014)

They say that there is no such thing as bad publicity, just publicity.
This might not be true in this case.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

I found the measuring stick somewhat aggressive - yup, OK when it's being extended out to a car bonnet, but not into the driver's window ?


----------



## J.Primus (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> thank you Glow worm for your comments……. You are probably the reason motorists get annoyed at cyclists My question and comments were meant seriously.* I could go into a rant and would have no doubt if seeing you face to face things would be a lot different*. all i can say to you SIR is Have a nice day i do hope you don't get a puncture on your way to work and if you do i hope its not raining


Sorry I don't quite get where you're going with this? Are you implying you'd be violent with the poster you're replying to?


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

J.Primus said:


> Sorry I don't quite get where you're going with this? Are you implying you'd be violent with the poster you're replying to?


 
Let's drop this spat between two posters - neither was very friendly to each other. Yes one is new from another forum, but it doesn't paint us 'cyclists' in good light if we steer this topic off the original thread is it ?


----------



## stowie (28 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> In my opinion Trafficdroid's OTT measures are the "natural" extension of the excuses he's been given where he's had reports of dangerous driving not dealt with.
> 
> He's like a (probably) non intentional satire of the state of how cyclists are dealt with by society
> 
> ...



This is my view on him - he is responding to the road conditions and attitudes, especially after his accident where it appears that the driver spent less time on an "awareness" course than he probably did in hospital treatment. OK, so the response is extreme, and not something I would bother with, but I understand how he gets there.

I doubt there is a TD in the Netherlands, or Copenhagen.


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Let's give him/her the benefit of the doubt for now...


Thanks Spinney
I do appreciate constructive comment on my posts which were meant seriously, i am open to others views and class myself as a well rounded person but…….the chap who decided to call me a half wit and the other guy who politely told me to foxtrot oscar (jj and glow worm ) do the cause no good what so ever. We as "road users" should know the "highway code" and if All of us use the same "highway code" we should not have cyclist and motorists at loggerheads with each other. these people that make unnecessary rude comments are spoiling it for all the decent cyclists around they are no doubt the type of cyclists that think they are always in the right. 
i look forward to the nice guys in this forum replying ...


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2014)

Surprisingly there was more chat about the Droid yesterday, I don't think anybody in the office other than me watched it.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

Road conditions and attitudes. Oh come on, it's not that bad. He makes it seem worse than it really is. An impatient pass etc. I don't get worked up - it's the same if you are driving a car, it's the same idiots.

It's an extreme reaction, and it will make his cycling miserable. How can one enjoy all that junk added to his bike/helmet - must be heavy. He even rides round in those heavy pants and jacket all year round. My commuter bike - I've made sure everything just pops off as fast as possible. Drop panniers on, switch on Garmin, press go and I'm off. No faffing.

I fail to see how he can enjoy it. Many of us here will actively search out longer routes, and better roads, to improve our route. It's one of those things, if you let people's attitudes affect you, it will eat you up mentally. Let it go and get on with it. The world is not a perfect place, and the 'law' does not make him invincible like he said on TV.


----------



## PK99 (28 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> I found the measuring stick somewhat aggressive - yup, OK when it's being extended out to a car bonnet, but not into the driver's window ?



one of these days he will do that and someone will react to having a weapon thrust in their face.....


----------



## Rasmus (28 May 2014)

stowie said:


> I doubt there is a TD in the Netherlands, or Copenhagen.



I doubt there is a single person with a helmet cam in Copenhagen.

For me the most interesting thing about the program was the disparity between the complaints shown, the majority of which were based on careless/dangerous driving, and the remedial training in the bus company, which only showed training in behaviour/dialogue, and not considerate driving skills.


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

J.Primus said:


> Sorry I don't quite get where you're going with this? Are you implying you'd be violent with the poster you're replying to?


I was not implying being violent at all simply stating that things would be different if he was face to face with me.


----------



## Hip Priest (28 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Road conditions and attitudes. Oh come on, it's not that bad. He makes it seem worse than it really is. An impatient pass etc. I don't get worked up - it's the same if you are driving a car, it's the same idiots.
> 
> It's an extreme reaction, and it will make his cycling miserable. How can one enjoy all that junk added to his bike/helmet - must be heavy. He even rides round in those heavy pants and jacket all year round. My commuter bike - I've made sure everything just pops off as fast as possible. Drop panniers on, switch on Garmin, press go and I'm off. No faffing.
> 
> I fail to see how he can enjoy it. Many of us here will actively search out longer routes, and better roads, to improve our route. It's one of those things, if you let people's attitudes affect you, it will eat you up mentally. Let it go and get on with it. The world is not a perfect place, and the 'law' does not make him invincible like he said on TV.


 
This is what I was saying to my wife last night. If I found cycling as miserable an experience as Droid obviously does, then I'd give up and find another way to get to work.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

PK99 said:


> one of these days he will do that and someone will react to having a weapon thrust in their face.....


 
There was a clip on the telly where he thrust the stick towards the driver !!


----------



## jarlrmai (28 May 2014)

So i've guess you've not seen his videos where he chats to people or helps out others and seems to be having a good time?

It's selection bias based on him posting videos of the bad stuff, Gaz has mentioned it before, hours and hours of videos of cycling when nothing is happening are pretty pointless.


----------



## PK99 (28 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> There was a clip on the telly where he thrust the stick towards the driver !!



that was in my mind as i posted... it would be difficult to blame someone who responded with a defensive punch through the window


----------



## jarlrmai (28 May 2014)

Devils advocate, perhaps its was a defensive stick through the window, because someone thrust a car at him?


----------



## Origamist (28 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3104337, member: 259"]Mild ****-taking in the Guardian. I haven't got the heart to look at the Mail.[/QUOTE]

I didn't have the heart to watch the prog. What did I miss?


----------



## jarlrmai (28 May 2014)

Droid on national TV, you can probably fill in the gaps, look what they did to Gaz now apply that to Lewis.


----------



## J.Primus (28 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Devils advocate, perhaps its was a defensive stick through the window, because someone thrust a car at him?



There is no definition of defence that involves thrusting a stick through the open window of a stationary car at someone.


----------



## Origamist (28 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Droid on national TV, you can probably fill in the gaps, look what they did to Gaz now apply that to Lewis.


 
Thanks, I feared as much.


----------



## jarlrmai (28 May 2014)

It was a mild joke based on the phrasing "defensive punch through the window"


----------



## winjim (28 May 2014)

Does poking a stick through someone's car window count as provocation of violence under section 4A Public Order Act 1986?


----------



## J.Primus (28 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> It was a mild joke based on the phrasing "defensive punch through the window"



Oops, sorry about that. It's almost like the internet isn't great at tranmitting nuance


----------



## jarlrmai (28 May 2014)

"Does poking a stick through someone's car window count as provocation of violence under section 4A Public Order Act 1986?"

I don't know does intentionally and aggressivly driving a car too close to someone?


----------



## glenn forger (28 May 2014)

It would be an interesting argument in court. "I was scared and intimidated by a wooden ruler being waved near my head, after I'd steered two tons of metal near the cyclists head".


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

Two wrongs don't make a right !

If you are posting video's like this, you've also got to prove you aren't in the wrong also. There are clips where he is circling traffic in a queue, just because he was being nosey between a conversation with a moped rider and a driver (friendly conversation), but he circled the vehicle and rode the wrong way down the road, before circling back - WHY ?


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> It would be an interesting argument in court. "I was scared and intimidated by a wooden ruler being waved near my head, after I'd steered two tons of metal near the cyclists head".


 
Was there intent with the driver ? Many pass too close, it's 99.99% not deliberate, just poor judgement. Poking a stick into someone's face isn't ! Ruler or not, it could do life changing damage to someone's eye. See it's very easy to turn droids behaviour as agressive - get it in the wrong context and he could be in trouble.


----------



## Beebo (28 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> It would be an interesting argument in court. "I was scared and intimidated by a wooden ruler being waved near my head, after I'd steered two tons of metal near the cyclists head".


 He stuck it into the open window of a taxi. Not a clever thing to do.
The 1 metre stick is very silly. It takes him maybe 10 - 15 seconds to get it out, unfold it and put it away. Time that could be better spent making sure he wasnt sitting in the outside of traffic.


----------



## jarlrmai (28 May 2014)

Yeah cars driven carelessly can't do life changing damage to anyone.


----------



## Leodis (28 May 2014)

I was more amused at the TfL worker who looked like he had just stepped out of the 1970s.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> Thanks Spinney
> I do appreciate constructive comment on my posts which were meant seriously, i am open to others views and class myself as a well rounded person but…….the chap who decided to call me a half wit and the other guy who politely told me to foxtrot oscar (jj and glow worm ) do the cause no good what so ever. We as "road users" should know the "highway code" and if All of us use the same "highway code" we should not have cyclist and motorists at loggerheads with each other. these people that make unnecessary rude comments are spoiling it for all the decent cyclists around they are no doubt the type of cyclists that think they are always in the right.
> i look forward to the nice guys in this forum replying ...



I think, if you look back, you will see that JJ did in fact nothing of the sort.
My comments were sincere and meant to help you. As was the guide that I spent months writing and has had over 40,000 reads, but clearly not one by you

Take some time to do your research...on everything, it will make you better informed



JJ


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

The Taxi one is shown in full about half way through his 'Last Chronicles of May' video.

In my opinion, the taxi was no-where near, and Droid was way too far over the road. The driver passed him slowly, and came to a stop at lights. Droid was on the inside and red-carded him. Taxi man was smiling. Droid then goes round outside and sticks a stick a good two feet into the cab through the drivers window (opposite side of the vehicle). Now tell me if that's not aggressive and provocative ? The taxi driver did nothing wrong. Maybe slightly close for Droid's point of view, but perfectly acceptable for me ? Deliberately confrontational.


----------



## Spinney (28 May 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> I think, if you look back, you will see that JJ did in fact nothing of the sort.
> My comments were sincere and meant to help you.* As was the guide that I spent months writing and has had over 40,000 reads, but clearly not one by you*
> 
> Take some time to do your research...on everything, it will make you better informed
> ...



Have you got a link to that, JJ?


----------



## jarlrmai (28 May 2014)

Yes that was wrong of him.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> Thanks Spinney
> I do appreciate constructive comment on my posts which were meant seriously, i am open to others views and class myself as a well rounded person but…….the chap who decided to call me a half wit and the other guy who politely told me to foxtrot oscar (jj and glow worm ) do the cause no good what so ever. We as "road users" should know the "highway code" and if All of us use the same "highway code" we should not have cyclist and motorists at loggerheads with each other. these people that make unnecessary rude comments are spoiling it for all the decent cyclists around they are no doubt the type of cyclists that think they are always in the right.
> i look forward to the nice guys in this forum replying ...



I've tried to be patient with you and tried to be polite...despite others telling me I am wasting my time.

Please...prove them wrong here.

If you are indeed as rounded as you say and do believe in the point that conflict should not exist...as by the way, do I...then research why it is that conflict does occur. you will find surprising and thought provoking issues. Some of which are physical, more of which relate to attitudes.

Attitudes between all road users need to adjust, and are adjusting every day...this adjustment takes time and will cause frustration.

Incidentally, Your comment on understanding the highway code is so packed with Irony that it would make my fingers bleed just to try and reply. My advice...practice what you preach and actually read the Highway code, see what it says about cycle lanes and their use, read REAL riders input on that issue and the issue of the safest ways to use and not use them ...and then draw a conclusion...in your rounded way.

You are starting to look very much like a troll, I hope that I am wrong.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Have you got a link to that, JJ?


Its at the top of the commuting page sticky Spinney.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-essential-guide-for-new-commuters.56622/

hit the drop box link and wait a few moments depending on your ISP speed.

J


----------



## winjim (28 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> "Does poking a stick through someone's car window count as provocation of violence under section 4A Public Order Act 1986?"
> 
> I don't know does intentionally and aggressivly driving a car too close to someone?


Maybe, but TD is claiming to use "THE LAW" as his weapon, and therefore needs to be beyond reproach.


----------



## jarlrmai (28 May 2014)

I'd agree with that, he really does need to actually learn the law and try and adopt a better strategy.


----------



## PK99 (28 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> It would be an interesting argument in court. "I was scared and intimidated by a wooden ruler being waved near my head, after I'd steered two tons of metal near the cyclists head".



"Milud, I was sat in my car at the traffic lights when what appeared to be a deranged lunatic shone bright lights in my face and attacked me with what i thought was a knife or a sword. I hit out in self defence"


----------



## PK99 (28 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I'd agree with that, he really does need to actually learn the law and try and adopt a better strategy.



I've challenged his understanding of the law on a number of nis videos - on each occasion he has immediately blocked comments.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2014)

PK99 said:


> I've challenged his understanding of the law on a number of nis videos - on each occasion he has immediately blocked comments.




He blocks anyone who questions him about his riding or has negative views.


----------



## jarlrmai (28 May 2014)

I was sat in my bike when a crazy guy in a giant metal box lurched towards me at high speed sounding a horn and swearing aggressively at me, I hit out in self defence with ruler that I had because I'm a trainee architect.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I was sat in my bike when a crazy guy in a giant metal box lurched towards me at high speed sounding a horn and swearing aggressively at me, I hit out in self defence with ruler that I had because I'm a trainee architect.


 
But in the case shown on TV, the driver did nothing I could see was wrong ?


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I was sat in my bike when a crazy guy in a giant metal box lurched towards me at high speed sounding a horn and swearing aggressively at me, *I hit out in self defence with ruler that I had* because I'm a trainee architect.



Carefully unfolding it first............


----------



## winjim (28 May 2014)

Maybe TD should volunteer as a magistrate - if he really wants to do his bit to uphold "THE LAW".


----------



## Hip Priest (28 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I was sat in my bike when a crazy guy in a giant metal box lurched towards me at high speed sounding a horn and swearing aggressively at me, I hit out in self defence with ruler that I had because I'm a trainee architect.



Not really a fair assessment. It was a low speed non-event, and the cabbie seemed a jovial, friendly chap.


----------



## PK99 (28 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I was sat in my bike when a crazy guy in a giant metal box lurched towards me at high speed sounding a horn and swearing aggressively at me, I hit out in self defence with ruler that I had because I'm a trainee architect.



have you seen the video?


----------



## PK99 (28 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Carefully unfolding it first............




... and riding to the opposite side of the taxi...


----------



## jarlrmai (28 May 2014)

It was a joke again sorry, I don't agree with Droids actions in that video, I thought the ruler bit gave it away.


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> I've tried to be patient with you and tried to be polite...despite others telling me I am wasting my time.
> 
> Please...prove them wrong here.
> 
> ...





jonny jeez said:


> I've tried to be patient with you and tried to be polite...despite others telling me I am wasting my time.
> 
> Please...prove them wrong here.
> 
> ...


Thank you JJ for your reply
i have read some of the beginners guide and found it informative. I would like to see cycling brought back to schools syllabuses to educate kids in the safe use of cycles and the common use of the highway code, so we are all singing off the same hymn sheet so to speak, something that i hope you would agree with. You are 100% right that attitudes between all road users need to adjust(please note i did not use the term cyclists and motorists here) 
You state that My understanding of the highway code is so packed with irony that it would make your fingers bleed just to try and reply. i find it strange that you feel this way as the word irony in the dictionary implies, sarcasm causticity and cynicism I have not meant to hit a raw nerve with you but obviously i have. 
Going back to the beginning of your post whereby you suggest I prove them wrong. I think I have. my original post was about some guy that calls himself "traffic droid " and how he has portrade the urban cyclist on TV as being aggressive. My point as a motorist and road user was to see what the cyclists view was of this man and not the views and personal opinions of me. I hope my point has now been put over and tolerant people on the forum can see where i have come from so to speak….. lets us shake hands and lighten up let us all get on with life and have a joke with one another it will make life so much easier……. (jj get rid of the picture on your posts …not the image of an understanding cyclist…….laugh jj it helps and i hope your fingers get better soon i am not the troll you think)


----------



## Roadrider48 (28 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I really do hope they show Traffic Droids vid, the one where he get's out his ruler and measures the distance between him and the car. The comedy value would be gold.


There is quite a recent vid of him and his ruler sat in the traffic next to a black cab and his metre stick goes through the open cab window and ends up on the drivers lap.
The cabbie found it quite amusing.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> Thank you JJ for your reply
> i have read some of the beginners guide and found it informative. I would like to see cycling brought back to schools syllabuses to educate kids in the safe use of cycles and the common use of the highway code, so we are all singing off the same hymn sheet so to speak, something that i hope you would agree with. You are 100% right that attitudes between all road users need to adjust(please note i did not use the term cyclists and motorists here)
> You state that My understanding of the highway code is so packed with irony that it would make your fingers bleed just to try and reply. i find it strange that you feel this way as the word irony in the dictionary implies, sarcasm causticity and cynicism I have not meant to hit a raw nerve with you but obviously i have.
> Going back to the beginning of your post whereby you suggest I prove them wrong. I think I have. my original post was about some guy that calls himself "traffic droid " and how he has portrade the urban cyclist on TV as being aggressive. My point as a motorist and road user was to see what the cyclists view was of this man and not the views and personal opinions of me. I hope my point has now been put over and tolerant people on the forum can see where i have come from so to speak….. lets us shake hands and lighten up let us all get on with life and have a joke with one another it will make life so much easier……. (jj get rid of the picture on your posts …not the image of an understanding cyclist…….laugh jj it helps and i hope your fingers get better soon i am not the troll you think)




I give up. What a well rounded person would simply have said was..."sorry about that i totally misinterpreted your original post and took it the wrong way, no hard feelings."

Instead, in an increasingly passive aggressive way, you attempt to act the pedant and try to CORRECT me...for what?...for my mistake.

I don't need your advice thanks, not on riding, posting the use of a dictionary or my choice of avatar and most certainly not in "lightening up". You are the only dullness in my day so far.

lastly, neither I, nor this forum need your style of sarcasm and rounded opinion. i was wrong to try to reach out to you. i shan't make the same mistake again.


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> I give up. What a well rounded person would simply have said was..."sorry about that i totally misinterpreted your original post and took it the wrong way, no hard feelings."
> 
> Instead, in an increasingly passive aggressive way, you attempt to act the pedant and try to CORRECT me...for what?...for my mistake.
> 
> ...


 
thank you agin for your time jj
i am sorry for the way you feel and i hope others can see exactly why this has happened……..best regards to you sir


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

Pack it in the lot of you ! Keep on topic.


----------



## Brandane (28 May 2014)

I watched some of the programme last night. The thing that stuck with me was what impression did TD make on non-cyclists in London (and probably other big cities) who might have been considering taking up cycling?
If I didn't know any better, I would be thinking "f*** that, it's guerilla warfare out there, I'll stick to the safety of a car/bus/train".
From that POV alone, he didn't do much for the cause.


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

i think you are right adrian…..some people are so closed they can not see anyone else's views As soon as a stranger asks about the general views on the "traffic droid" things seem to change people get on the defensive and think its an attack on them. i am glad JJ took it on. tolerance is what is needed and not a blinkered view. the traffic droid has some good points to raise in reality but there are right ways of doing things and wrong ways of doing things aggression is not the answer. I hope my comments and the banter have made people think and how they respond. As a motorist i do think cycling is a good thing and the healthy option in life. i hope i get some positive comments now and i wish all of the responsible cyclists a safe journey and the aggressive ones try to use common sense ……..keep smiling jj


----------



## glenn forger (28 May 2014)

Can you understand why cycle lanes are sometimes shunned now gw1?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> I would like to see cycling brought back to schools syllabuses to educate kids in the safe use of cycles and the common use of the highway code, so we are all singing off the same hymn sheet so to speak


You may find that it is available in schools already - it certainly is in my local area. They call it Bikeability these days and the training is also available for adults as well as children.


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

I knew when i posted it that my views would appear that way. it was done a to get the discussion going and to make people react in one way or another ……which is the point of the discussion


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Can you understand why cycle lanes are sometimes shunned now gw1?


your right glenn i can see why …..sometimes (i am nearly convinced…lol)


----------



## Origamist (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> I knew when i posted it that my views would appear that way. it was done a to get the discussion going and to make people react in one way or another ……which is the point of the discussion


 
Very true, threads that deal with "Traffic Droid" could always do with further agitation, that way, they will get locked quicker.


----------



## glenn forger (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> your right glenn i can see why …..sometimes (i am nearly convinced…lol)



I don't understand this post. You attacked cyclists for essentially following the Highway Code advice on cycle lanes. I'm confused what more you need explaining to convince you.


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> You may find that it is available in schools already - it certainly is in my local area. They call it Bikeability these days and the training is also available for adults as well as children.


thanks Phil
maybe we should make more of it up here in the north east ….bikers get to your schools and lets start training kids like we used too bring back the green cross code and tufty (showing my age now) and we might get to cut road deaths down more


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> I don't understand this post. You attacked cyclists for essentially following the Highway Code advice on cycle lanes. I'm confused what more you need explaining to convince you.


hi glen 
i wasn't attacking anyone just want things changing the way most motorists see things and cyclists see things (i use the word cyclists as apposed to bikers having been a biker….i think everyone who drives a car should be made to drive a bike or cycle for a while to get to know the problems)
the discussion is getting there now thanks to the droid …lol


----------



## Kies (28 May 2014)

I follow @sunofthewinds on twitter and some foolish young man from Sunderland decided to say he wanted to run trafficdroid over .... Duly hastaged sunderland police and he has not tweeted since :-)


----------



## glenn forger (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> hi glen
> i wasn't attacking anyone just want things changing the way most motorists see things and cyclists see things (i use the word cyclists as apposed to bikers having been a biker….i think everyone who drives a car should be made to drive a bike or cycle for a while to get to know the problems)
> the discussion is getting there now thanks to the droid …lol




But you did. You did attack cyclists by saying you don't understand why they ride on the road. Which cycle path were you referring to?


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

hi kies
that is the problem people who use violence to get there views over are the problem with the world today…. you did right in telling the police. the problem with the TD is the way he goes around getting his point over


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> thanks Phil
> maybe we should make more of it up here in the north east ….bikers get to your schools and lets start training kids like we used too bring back the green cross code and tufty (showing my age now) and we might get to cut road deaths down more



We've got our own version up here called BikeRight! It's run out of The Cycle Hub on the Quayside.


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> But you did. You did attack cyclists by saying you don't understand why they ride on the road. Which cycle path were you referring to?


I didn't….. you think and read into the post that i attacked ….by saying i do not understand why they ride on the road is not an attack on cyclists, its a statement i do not understand why they do it. it is put there to provoke the conversation and to get peoples views on why they do it. i hope you can see the point i am trying to get over


----------



## Kies (28 May 2014)

I didn't hashtag the police, somebody beat me to it. From what i can see of Lewis and his persona ...

Good cause to highlight peoples slack attitude to the highway code, with phones in vehicles being a big one. The other is red light jumpers. He gets more than his fair share of close passes and drivers being antagonised by his type of riding and road position. I understand this is after his crash in 2009. I prefer not to pass judgment on his actions as i like the guy and what he is trying to do regarding cycling safety.


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

AndyRM said:


> We've got our own version up here called BikeRight! It's run out of The Cycle Hub on the Quayside.


hi Andy
thats great….. we need it and should push for more publicity


----------



## 4F (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> hi glen
> i wasn't attacking anyone just want things changing the way most motorists see things and cyclists see things (i use the word cyclists as apposed to bikers having been a biker….i think everyone who drives a car should be made to drive a bike or cycle for a while to get to know the problems)



You do realise I am sure that 83% of cyclists also own a car and therefore are also motorists ? 

http://www.motoring.co.uk/car-news/why-don-t-cyclists-drive-instead_63557

It is not a motorist V cyclist issue, end of.


----------



## gw1 (28 May 2014)

You are right 4f it isn't or shouldn't be a motorist v cyclist issue but you have to agree sometimes it comes over that way……back to the origins of this post regarding the TD he gave the impression that it was a motorist against cyclists or the other way around what ever side of the fence you sit


----------



## Mugshot (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> I didn't….. you think and read into the post that i attacked ….by saying i do not understand why they ride on the road is not an attack on cyclists, its a statement i do not understand why they do it. it is put there to provoke the conversation and to get peoples views on why they do it. i hope you can see the point i am trying to get over



It wasn't an attack gw1, you're quite right, and I certainly don't think it was at all agressive in the way it was worded. Unfortunately you'll find that some people here will attack you for having the gall to admit to being a motorist, if you had said you had recently bought a bicycle and asked the same question I doubt very much that you'd be called a troll or told to foxtrot oscar!



gw1 said:


> As a new cyclist……i hear a lot of our members moaning now . the guy that appeared on the channel 4 program called complainers has done the cycling community no good at all in my eyes. i find it hard to understand a lot of cyclists at the best of times when given a safe cycle path to cycle on they continually use the road, maybe someone can tell me why. but the chap that calls himself "traffic droid" should be re named "traffic haemorrhoid" he's a pain in the R's……..a yet to be converted cyclist


----------



## glenn forger (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> I didn't….. you think and read into the post that i attacked ….by saying i do not understand why they ride on the road is not an attack on cyclists, its a statement i do not understand why they do it. it is put there to provoke the conversation and to get peoples views on why they do it. i hope you can see the point i am trying to get over




It is common for drivers to shout abuse at cyclists and demand they get off the road and onto a cycle path. These drivers exhibit the same confusion and resentment that you did. You didn't ask a question, you made a statement that proved to fly counter to safe practice. You attacked cyclists for doing nothing wrong.


----------



## Spinney (28 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> It is common for drivers to shout abuse at cyclists and demand they get off the road and onto a cycle path. These drivers exhibit the same confusion and resentment that you did. You didn't ask a question, you made a statement that proved to fly counter to safe practice. You attacked cyclists for doing nothing wrong.


Some people would (and perhaps should) interpret a statement that someone doesn't understand something as either a simple statement of fact, or a request for enlightenment. Such statements are not always attacks.


----------



## glenn forger (28 May 2014)

Well, he described the cycle lane as "safe" when we know they are more dangerous. maybe he can name the cycle lane he means?


----------



## PK99 (28 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> I*t is common for drivers to shout abuse at cyclists and demand they get off the road and onto a cycle path.* These drivers exhibit the same confusion and resentment that you did. You didn't ask a question, you made a statement that proved to fly counter to safe practice. You attacked cyclists for doing nothing wrong.



In my experience it is very rare - I can only recall two instances since i started road riding about 8 years and 30,000 mile ago


----------



## Spinney (28 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Well, he described the cycle lane as "safe" when we know they are more dangerous. maybe he can name the cycle lane he means?


That just shows he needs educating about cycle lanes, not that he was (necessarily) attacking cyclists. Why not just treat this thread as a chance to educate rather than attack? 

Until I started cycling regularly I would have assumed that being on a cycle lane was safer than being on the road. It _is_ in _some _cases...

*Edit* - although looking at his 'interests' on his profile, you may well be right!


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> It is common for drivers to shout abuse at cyclists and demand they get off the road and onto a cycle path. These drivers exhibit the same confusion and resentment that you did. You didn't ask a question, you made a statement that proved to fly counter to safe practice. You attacked cyclists for doing nothing wrong.




I wouldn't say it's common though it does happen. I see more comments about 'cyclists should be in the cycle lanes' in newspaper stories about cyclists then hear about in the real world.


----------



## Spinney (28 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> I didn't….. you think and read into the post that i attacked ….by saying i do not understand why they ride on the road is not an attack on cyclists, its a statement i do not understand why they do it. it is put there to provoke the conversation and to get peoples views on why they do it. i hope you can see the point i am trying to get over


This would be more convincing if your 'interests' did not state


> to insure bike users use the cycle paths when available and not the roads


It seems you have made up your mind that we should all be on cycle lanes even if they are unfit for purpose or we are travelling too fast...


----------



## glenn forger (28 May 2014)

Had it shouted at me in Norwich a few times, Prince of Wales Road west bound. It's certainly one of the most cliched things to include in a rant about cyclists:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=wh...le+lanes&safe=off&tbs=ctr:countryUK|countryGB


----------



## Peter Armstrong (28 May 2014)

Been following this thread but all I want to say is I find it weird that motorists complain about cyclists on the road, yet I haven’t had a single problem while out driving.


----------



## Shaun (28 May 2014)

User13710 said:


> I'd repeat my previous single-smiley post, but of course it would only get modded out again.



Indeed - it added nothing to the discussion and was potentially quite inflamatory - but then you know that, really, don't you!!


----------



## Shaun (28 May 2014)

User13710 said:


> I struggle to find a reason why that particular smiley is still available actually, if we are not allowed to use it to express a legitimate opinion.



If you feel someone is not properly engaging in discussion, please use the report feature.


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 May 2014)

Well that escalated quickly.....

Ive pointed a couple of people at work at 4od for this, mostly because of their previous jobs (bus drivers) as I think they'd be into the insight into TFL but also the spotlight on complaining generally (they like moaning lol). Other than me spotting a sole comment in Metro letters (Droid should wear hi vis), no one else has mentioned this today to me.

The rest of the program.... Mr Bott was, well a character, his wife seemed lovely though and just put up with him quietly (I got the impression she was hiding upstairs doing stuff and they collared her for the cameras). The woman that tweeted.... Well easily ignored in the grand scheme of things but I loved her comment regarding running "who wants to run for owt" or similar. As for the man who jammed the TFL inbox with 600 emails



Rasmus said:


> I doubt there is a single person with a helmet cam in Copenhagen.
> 
> For me the most interesting thing about the program was the disparity between the complaints shown, the majority of which were based on careless/dangerous driving, and the remedial training in the bus company, which only showed training in behaviour/dialogue, and not considerate driving skills.



To be fair on the bus company they were responding I think to his attitude at that time not his driving as we didnt see him driving badly just been well a bit like a lot of bus drivers i.e. grumpy and indifferent to customers. His boss mentioned an incident with a car but details were not clear, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. I did like how he dealt with the lad that had no money, an expired pass and was well aware he'd need to pay (I hate fare dodgers of any kind).

I do wonder if I can face the rest of the series, I found the inside look into TFL and GoAhead fascinating and better TV than the complainers themselves who well just get on my nerves.


----------



## Dave Davenport (28 May 2014)

PK99 said:


> In my experience it is very rare - I can only recall two instances since i started road riding about 8 years and 30,000 mile ago


On average I'd say I get this two or three times a month. Sometimes just a toot on the horn and pointing at the cycle path, occasionally a deliberate close pass or shouted abuse.


----------



## Cycling Dan (28 May 2014)

One thing I have learned from watching this programme is people are always saying something is someone else's fault while neglecting all responsibility of their own failings. "The bus is always late and so I am always late to work". Well that is your fault. If you know its going to be late why keep getting that bus. Get the early bus and be on time. Its no ones fault but your own if you our late. Be prepared for things to go wrong.
This video sums my point up in a funny and nice way:
Video link - NSFW - swearing


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 May 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> One thing I have learned from watching this programme is people are always saying something is someone else's fault while neglecting all responsibility of their own failings. "The bus is always late and so I am always late to work". *Well that is your fault. If you know its going to be late why keep getting that bus. Get the early bus and be on time*. Its no ones fault but your own if you our late. Be prepared for things to go wrong.
> This video sums my point up in a funny and nice way



Well.... Its not always that simple. If I dont cycle the new timetable means I need to change trains now, as my train is often delayed due to express services getting priority ovr my local one I often run the risk of missing the connection and being stranded for an hour until the next one. Getting an earlier train does not resolve that as whichever time I catch it, I still need to change, the express still has priority and I still may miss the connection.

I do agree though to a point and whenever I can I get the early train as well its better to be stranded an hour and still on time than stranded and an hour late!


----------



## Cycling Dan (28 May 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Well.... Its not always that simple. If I dont cycle the new timetable means I need to change trains now, as my train is often delayed due to express services getting priority ovr my local one I often run the risk of missing the connection and being stranded for an hour until the next one. Getting an earlier train does not resolve that as whichever time I catch it, I still need to change, the express still has priority and I still may miss the connection.
> 
> I do agree though to a point and whenever I can I get the early train as well its better to be stranded an hour and still on time than stranded and an hour late!


As you pointed out if you have trouble use another form of transport.


----------



## Spinney (28 May 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> As you pointed out if you have trouble use another form of transport.


It's not always possible, Dan. People's jobs move, or they have to choose where they live depending on their work or their partner's work or their kids' schools. Sometimes the only sensible choice is a train with a possible missed connection or sitting for hours in a traffic jam. Cycling is good, but not if you have too far to go, or you aren't well... Life is not black and white...


----------



## Cycling Dan (28 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> It's not always possible, Dan. People's jobs move, or they have to choose where they live depending on their work or their partner's work or their kids' schools. Sometimes the only sensible choice is a train with a possible missed connection or sitting for hours in a traffic jam. Cycling is good, but not if you have too far to go, or you aren't well... Life is not black and white...


Fair enough if you get caught out or its a one off. It if its over and over again and you keep doing it well.... its much like the fool me once shame on your fool me twice shame on me. Some people keep going and get to fool me 6000000000 times shame on you.
Cycling is not the only option. I'm sure in most situations there are other options be it get up more early to walk at bit to a different stop for a bus going to the same place.
Explaining to a boss for example that the bus is late will only wash a few times. Sooner or later they will ask what you are doing about it. Nothing which most people will reply is not exactly helping yourself.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

Just catching up on 4OD, and got to love the Italian chap's comment about TD..... Laughed out loud I did.


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 May 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> As you pointed out if you have trouble use another form of transport.





Spinney said:


> It's not always possible, Dan. People's jobs move, or they have to choose where they live depending on their work or their partner's work or their kids' schools. Sometimes the only sensible choice is a train with a possible missed connection or sitting for hours in a traffic jam. Cycling is good, but not if you have too far to go, or you aren't well... Life is not black and white...



Spot on Spinney thanks. 

I woulnt care for the missed connection and wait that much, but its a basic platform style station to wait at with a bus shelter for its facilities. Killing an hour there is different to killing an hour at a station with at least a proper waiting room.

The alternative BTW (if I dont cycle or buy a car) is I get the bus, which is an boring and long rattlefest! (plus I cant fit in the seats with long legs).


----------



## Cycling Dan (28 May 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Spot on Spinney thanks.
> 
> I woulnt care for the missed connection and wait that much, but its a basic platform style station to wait at with a bus shelter for its facilities. Killing an hour there is different to killing an hour at a station with at least a proper waiting room.
> 
> *The alternative BTW (if I dont cycle or buy a car) is I get the bus, which is an boring and long rattlefest! (plus I cant fit in the seats with long legs)*.


Amen. I hate the bus and only use it if it is absolutely necessary for my day to continue. I am too tall to fit in the seat, I hate the bus. That's why I cycle or take my bike.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

He needs to sort out the chin strap, under not on.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

And he has two torches plus a triple Cree torch on his helmet, way too bright for street use if it's a T6 ?


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> And he has two torches plus a triple Cree torch on his helmet, way too bright for street use if it's a T6 ?




Especially in the center of London, in fact any town or city with decent street lights.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Especially in the center of London, in fact any town or city with decent street lights.



His videos show him lighting the cabs up on busses. If it is indeed a T6 x3 then it's an off road light. Very dangerous on a helmet on road.


----------



## glenn forger (28 May 2014)

His helmet has a strap, it's a double strap, a few other people queried that.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3105342, member: 30090"]You must be great fun out on a group ride ponting peoples misdemeanors.[/QUOTE]

Well it won't stay on his head if he falls off. He hasn't got any Lycra either.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3105338, member: 30090"]Droid is the man, he can do what he wants.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 4F (28 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Well it won't stay on his head if he falls off. He hasn't got any Lycra either.


Or hi vis


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

4F said:


> Or hi vis



Shock horror. TBH he gets bonus points for no hiz. Did not like the gaffa tape on the bars though for the cameras. Fussy, me, well yes.


----------



## 4F (28 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Shock horror. TBH he gets bonus points for no hiz. Did not like the gaffa tape on the bars though for the cameras. Fussy, me, well yes.


And as for the javelin off the bars......


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

4F said:


> And as for the javelin off the bars......



Well I thought he may have been pulled for that, he has been using it for months..


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> It's a bit rude to attack cyclists by inventing safety statistics to try to portray cyclists using the road as being reckless. Dishonest too.



I think we're at cross purposes. Ididn't see any stats made up or otherwise in the post glow worm FO'd nor then went onto further dissect in response to JJ's considered response to the same one.


----------



## gaz (28 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> And he has two torches plus a triple Cree torch on his helmet, way too bright for street use if it's a T6 ?


I believe it is an Exposure Diablo, so 1,100 lumens
So it's 3x XPG


----------



## gaz (28 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> His helmet has a strap, it's a double strap, a few other people queried that.


Doesn't look it to me.
Believe he was in the army at one point, chin straps in the arm are often worn like this, but they are serving a different purpose.


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 May 2014)

Although talking about his chin strap is really dull.... I cant resist lol

Do you think if its because there's so much weight on his helmet he'd choke if he wore it properly?


----------



## glenn forger (28 May 2014)

Not to be unkind, he's intelligent and articulate but I don't think he's got all his chairs in the dining room.


----------



## PK99 (28 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> His helmet has a strap, it's a double strap, a few other people queried that.



Single, on his chin


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

Droid is not hard Beano...


----------



## mr_cellophane (29 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3105338, member: 30090"]Droid is the man, he can do what he wants.[/QUOTE]
But what does he do ? I thought he worked in a achitects, but in these articles he has been a telecoms supervisor and an IT specialist.

Two hours cycling to work, since he moved from Bedford I thought he lived near Chelsea. Which ties in with the clip of him leaving home. Which means he cycles around looking for trouble, but I think we all knew that anyway.


----------



## simon the viking (29 May 2014)

I tried to watch it on catch up..... but I couldn't get past the girl on the buses, if I had continued watching I would have been forced to put my foot (Jean Claude van Damme stylee) through the T.V not an easy task as the tele is mounted 5 foot up the wall.....

If she used the buses less (and walked/cycled) instead of moaning about them she may have been a bit healthier.........................

...... and breathe.....................................................


----------



## Cycling Dan (29 May 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> But what does he do ? I thought he worked in a achitects, but in these articles he has been a telecoms supervisor and an IT specialist.
> 
> Two hours cycling to work, since he moved from Bedford I thought he lived near Chelsea. Which ties in with the clip of him leaving home. Which means he cycles around looking for trouble, but I think we all knew that anyway.


He wouldn't be the first person I know who extends his rides to work as he enjoys riding.
A basic tip: correlation does not mean causation


----------



## AndyRM (29 May 2014)

Does he ever ride just for the sake of it, or get out into the countryside? Or is he always commuting? I've not seen a single video of his that's not in London.


----------



## mr_cellophane (29 May 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> He wouldn't be the first person I know who extends his rides to work as he enjoys riding.


 Does he enjoy riding. I never get that impression. He doesn't even post videos of him flying his kite.


----------



## gaz (29 May 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Does he ever ride just for the sake of it, or get out into the countryside? Or is he always commuting? I've not seen a single video of his that's not in London.


Someone said the other day that some of us are cyclists with camears, some are cameramen with a bicycle.


----------



## stuee147 (29 May 2014)

simon the viking said:


> I tried to watch it on catch up..... but I couldn't get past the girl on the buses, if I had continued watching I would have been forced to put my foot (Jean Claude van Damme stylee) through the T.V not an easy task as the tele is mounted 5 foot up the wall.....
> 
> If she used the buses less (and walked/cycled) instead of moaning about them she may have been a bit healthier.........................
> 
> ...... and breathe.....................................................



i watched it on catch up last night what made me laugh is she looked at the bus tracker and said there is one due but she couldn't be bothered to run for it. im sorry if but if i have to go somewhere i look to see what times buses are then i leave in plenty of time rather than leaving then looking for times.

and as for droid i respect and understand what he is doing but i think he takes it to far. he is on about cycle/road safety so why is it ok for him to ride around busy streets looking over his shoulder shouting at drivers at one point he had a bus behind and one to the side so he cycles along one handed waving a red card at the bus driver what would happen if he had fallen off i bet he would blame it on the bus. and im sorry but if someone came up to me and shoved a ruler threw my window and started having a go like he dose he would end up with a trip to A&E to get the ruler removed.
he bangs on about rude drivers ect but he gets right in drivers faces and shouts at them what dose he expect. like the bus drivers were told in the bad boy course thing if you talk to folk calm the norm reply calm maybe the traffic droid should attend that course with the bus drivers 

stuee


----------



## PK99 (29 May 2014)

stuee147 said:


> i
> he bangs on about rude drivers ect but *he gets right in drivers faces and shouts at them what dose he expec*t. like the bus drivers were told in the bad boy course thing if you talk to folk calm the norm reply calm maybe the traffic *droid should attend that course with the bus drivers *
> 
> stuee



In the the transactional analysis (PAC) terminology of the bus drivers course he oscillates between angry child stamping his foot and controlling parent, never adopting the adult reasoned role
*Parent*
Physical - angry or impatient body-language and expressions, finger-pointing, patronising gestures,
Verbal - always, never, for once and for all, judgmental words, critical words, patronising language, posturing language.
*Child*
Physical - emotionally sad expressions, despair, temper tantrums, whining voice, rolling eyes, shrugging shoulders, teasing, delight, laughter, speaking behind hand, raising hand to speak, squirming and giggling.
Verbal - baby talk, I wish, I dunno, I want, I'm gonna, I don't care, oh no, not again, things never go right for me, worst day of my life, bigger, biggest, best, many superlatives, words to impress.
*Adult*
Physical - attentive, interested, straight-forward, tilted head, non-threatening and non-threatened.
Verbal - why, what, how, who, where and when, how much, in what way, comparative expressions, reasoned statements, true, false, probably, possibly, I think, I realise, I see, I believe, in my opinion.

***
In TA, modes of communication are key, most of Droid's videos illustrate an Ineffective mode of communication

*effective and ineffective modes*
*Definition of 'Effective'*


By effective, we mean that:a communication is likely to achieve the intended response or result. Information is received, necessary action(s) follow and good relationships are maintained or developed
communication will (if necessary and desired) be able to continue - either now or later
each party to the communication, whether they agree with each other (or not) or like each other (or not) maintains an I'm OK, You're OK position.
*Definition of 'Ineffective'*
By ineffective, we mean that any/all of the following apply:

the intended communication is not understood the person receiving the communication is themselves invited into a "not OK" position or invited to make someone else "not OK"
communication may be broken in some way and so does not continue, or it escalates to even more discomfort or misunderstanding for those involved. In extreme cases the rift may be permanent
what needs to be done is less likely to be done - or may be done incorrectly.


----------



## benb (29 May 2014)

gw1 said:


> thanks Phil
> maybe we should make more of it up here in the north east ….bikers get to your schools and lets start training kids like we used too bring back the green cross code and tufty (showing my age now) and we might get to cut road deaths down more



Are untrained cyclists and pedestrians a big cause of road deaths?


----------



## jonny jeez (29 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> That just shows he needs educating about cycle lanes, not that he was (necessarily) attacking cyclists. Why not just treat this thread as a chance to educate rather than attack



Tried that spinney, in my my first post. But was accused of telling him to foxtrot oscar... Go figure


----------



## jonny jeez (29 May 2014)

PK99 said:


> In my experience it is very rare - I can only recall two instances since i started road riding about 8 years and 30,000 mile ago


Ditto. 7 years riding through London, across Britain and now some of Europe.

Only 1 incident, that was easily half my fault.


----------



## jonny jeez (29 May 2014)

gaz said:


> Someone said the other day that some of us are cyclists with camears, some are cameramen with a bicycle.


I like that...more that just a hit of then like button.


----------



## jonny jeez (29 May 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> Does he enjoy riding. I never get that impression. He doesn't even post videos of him flying his kite.


Thats a really good question.

I know he is motivated by a near death accident and I can't help but wonder if any of this is actually enjoyable. Personally, and i've said this before.. if something negative happens to me on the road, i prefer to put it down to momentary daft ness and try to forget about it. Filming and going over it amplifies...or perhaps echoes the incident more and more.

TDs rides are one big groundhog day, where is the enjoyment in that, just replaying, editing, uploading and talking about negative stuff.

He may as well be a copper, they have to do that but at least get a salary.


----------



## jonny jeez (29 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3106628, member: 30090"]Define 'Incident'?[/QUOTE]
Me?....

Ok, A huge portaloo truck pulled out on me at earls court and caused me to swerve across three lanes to avoid him.

It became an incident when I caught up with him in traffic for a chat, that was the bit that was my fault.


----------



## Glow worm (29 May 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> was accused of telling him to foxtrot oscar... Go figure



Nah that was me JJ. And it was a lot more polite than what I was thinking! Out of character for me as I'm pretty laid back generally. I guess I don't take kindly to drivers coming on here essentially telling us to get out of their way. Apologies for any confusion.


----------



## jonny jeez (29 May 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Nah that was me JJ. And it was a lot more polite than what I was thinking! Out of character for me as I'm pretty laid back generally. I guess I don't take kindly to drivers coming on here essentially telling us to get out of their way. Apologies for any confusion.



I'd love that to be the case GW...but unfortunately it isn't.



gw1 said:


> .the chap who decided to call me a half wit and the other guy who politely told me to foxtrot oscar* (jj and glow worm )* do the cause no good what so ever.



this, despite you warning me I was wasting my time.... His subsequent posts, that tried to justify his position, just made it worse and the sarcasm and constant jibes were the last straw. 

I've got his number

As Adrian says, this is a fairly good illustration of the frustrations of attitudes, perceptions and lack of interpretation and shows how quickly things can become inflamed and entrenched.


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2014)




----------



## Glow worm (29 May 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> As Adrian says, this is a fairly good illustration of the frustrations of attitudes, perceptions and lack of interpretation and shows how quickly things can become inflamed and entrenched.



Yes he has a rather annoying habit of often being right that Adrian 
Probably best to draw a line under the whole thing and move on. Cheers.


----------



## jarlrmai (29 May 2014)

Anyone who wanted to know why cyclist might not choose to ride on cyclepaths could easily google for some research 1st, before taking the time to register on a forum and post in this of all threads/


----------

